# OT: A pause for Japan



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Whatever your belief, pause for Japan and their people.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers go out to those in Japan as well as all those affected by the tsunami around the Paciific.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Thoughts and prayers go out to those in Japan as well as all those affected by the tsunami around the Paciific.


Amen! I have a friend that I have not seen in a long time, who lives and teaches English, near Tokyo. Sent him a message on Facebook. Hope I hear from him soon!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I second that, Amen


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

RSN said:


> Amen! I have a friend that I have not seen in a long time, who lives and teaches English, near Tokyo. Sent him a message on Facebook. Hope I hear from him soon!


 Same here. Teaches up in Hokkaido.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

If you're OK Yasutoshi, let us know. 

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Roy, I PMed Yasutoshi last night (aussie time) and have not yet received a reply. I have his home address and googled it and he appears to be a distance from the major disaster zone. 
I really hope he PMs me back soon...

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Paws for Japan" could be a nice donate-a-pet-to-the-lonely program!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Funnyara (Astro Zombies) and his family and friends are A-OK. I'm still waiting to hear back from Miwa of Platz - they're well south of Tokyo, so I think they're OK (I only have her work email, so she may not have checked it yet).


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Now they have 6 nuke reactors that have failed.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Six? Oh, crud.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

3 Mile Island times 6.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Puts things in perspective, and makes my flooded basement and blown furnace kind of pale in comparison.
Is it just me, or is the world falling apart at the seams?
Just devestating, heartbreaking and disturbing news from stem-to-stern.
My thoughts go out to all of our South Pacific pals.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I could make a joke about them wishing it was just an irradiated prehistoric creature rampaging instead of Mother Nature...but I don't have it me. Yasutoshi-san, we all hope you're safe...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

louspal said:


> Puts things in perspective, and makes my flooded basement and blown furnace kind of pale in comparison.
> Is it just me, or is the world falling apart at the seams?
> Just devestating, heartbreaking and disturbing news from stem-to-stern.
> My thoughts go out to all of our South Pacific pals.


2012 is coming.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

louspal said:


> Is it just me, or is the world falling apart at the seams?


Considering the earthquake was caused by a faultline slipping, that's an appropriate assessment!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanx for this thread.My Brother and his wife Live there,and although he's not close to the region where it hit,I'm still concerned.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very sad, indeed.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*world gone mad*

yes indeed the world has gone mad. these are the last days.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> 2012 is coming.


Not fast enough, I can't wait for Christmas of 2012, new Superman movie!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

These are NOT "the last days". The world was closer to ending itself from 1941 thru 1945, and in Oct. 1961.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Stay safe, Yasutoshi, our thoughts and prayers for you, your family, and friends.

-Neil


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> These are NOT "the last days". The world was closer to ending itself from 1941 thru 1945, and in Oct. 1961.


Totally!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

We have a storage facility in Sendai with a lot of our US employees over there right now, and more on the way this week. Thank God they are all safe!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. 
We are safe. However, Japan is still confused under the influence of the earthquake. 

Thank you.
Yasutoshi Hase


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*San Fransico*

they had to know somthing like this could happen one day, I hope they had some sort of plan, and I hope the west coast has some sort of back up stategy incase it ever happens here.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> they had to know somthing like this could happen one day, I hope they had some sort of plan, and I hope the west coast has some sort of back up stategy incase it ever happens here.


No plan man comes up with will ever be enough to counter the power of Nature!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just can't believe the devastation. The way it pushed those giant ships around.....I saw a picture of a car that landed on top of a three story building......We prayed for all of Japan at Church yesterday morning.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Another nuke facility exploded.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Antimatter for posting about Japan. They need our help.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Japan is our best friend in the world today. When everyone else seems to have harsh words for the U.S. Japan has stuck by.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Three of our employees arrived home today! They were even stopped and interviewed by our local news station. Lots of relief!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> Japan is our best friend in the world today. When everyone else seems to have harsh words for the U.S. Japan has stuck by.


 
Well spoken, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I pray for us all and of course, those in Japan. Certainly, history will look upon the 21st century as one natural disaster after another, while we continue to have inter-country conflicts.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> I pray for us all and of course, those in Japan. Certainly, history will look upon the 21st century as one natural disaster after another, while we continue to have inter-country conflicts.


If you study history, you will find it has always been one natural disaster after another and conflicts. What makes humans separate from the animals, is our ability to persevere, extend a helping hand to those in need and prepare, as best we can, for the next challenge in our lives. Life is a gift, appreciate every day and don’t let the bad things darken your Spirit!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Poseidon said:


> I pray for us all and of course, those in Japan. Certainly, history will look upon the 21st century as one natural disaster after another, while we continue to have inter-country conflicts.


And in what century was this not the case?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know one thing........those guys going in to try and fix the reactors are incredibly brave. In the papers today it says they're facing a virtual death sentence because of the high levels of radiation.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few". I hope they are successful, and are treated as honorable heroes for the rest of their days.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy to hear from Yasutoshi!!!! I am glad he and his family are safe. Looking forward to seeing his incredible build ups.


----------

